# Swine flu



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

my dd is due to get her swine flu jag on Thursday and I am still undecided about it.  She will be getting Pandemix, from reading here I see that it contains thiomersal/thimerasol and I know that this is to keep the vaccine sterile and that it contains mercury.  She has had all her injections to date including MMR and I was wondering is thiomersal/thimerasol in any of the routine vaccinations?  I know that I could do a google search but as everyone knows that brings its own issues as well.


thanks

Red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Red,

Thiomersal is no longer contained in the routine childhood vaccines. Various reasons really but mainly due to the developement of other techniques for preparing single use only vaccines in response to the falling vaccination rates after the (unfounded) MMR scare in the late 90's. As you say the reason it is in the Pandemrix is as a preservative. The actual injection is a multidose vial and can be repeatedly used for administering up to 10 vaccines, stands to reason it has to contain something to keep it sterile  I've left links on various other threads to information about thiomersal but best one to read quickly is the overview on the MHRA website  Click Here 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for your quick reply Mazv,  we decided to have the swine flu jag and she was fine.  I felt quite comfortable about it but had last minute panic the day before we were due to go.  Glad that she has had the jag now.

best wishes 

red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Red,

Glad all went well and you were happy with your decision  Never easy though is it   The worrying never stops!

Hope you are both well 
Maz x


----------

